# Fischen in Key Largo



## Toddi (8. Oktober 2008)

Liebe Freunde der edlen Fischwaid!

Ich habe die große Freude, am kommenden Montag zu obiger Location fliegen zu dürfen. Und ich würde natürlich nur zu gern unseren flossigen Freunden nachstellen. Mit naiver Unschuld hab´ich mich dann mal im Internet versucht, schlau zu machen, was denn so die Backcountry, Deepsea und Offshoretrips kosten und musste doch sehr schlucken...

Hat der eine oder andere von Euch vielleicht einen Tip für eine Charteroption, die einen finanziell nicht sofort in totale Depressionen stürzt? Wenn ich so sehe:1/2 Tag 500 $ und mehr... da tröstet einen der Dollarkurs ja auch nur mäßig.

Grundsätzlich bin ich anglerisch für alles zu haben und wenn hier noch der eine oder andere Tip eintrudeln würde, dann wäre das suuuuuper!

Gruß, Toddi:g:g:g


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischen in Key Largo*

Hi,

kommt darauf an wie lange du bleiben wirst! Für eine Person ist es ziemlich teuer, an guten Fishing trips teilzunehmen. Du kannst ja schon mal vorher (oder auch dort) bei einigen Charters dich auf eine Teilnehmerliste setzen lassen. Wir hatten das Glück zu fünft einen Trip zu machen und mussten jeder 300 Dollar bezahlen (war ein irres Erlebnis). Es ist selten, dass fünf befreundete einen solchen Trip buchen, also vielleicht gibt es noch ein paar Andere, die auf so eine Möglichkeit warten.

Ansonsten gibt es noch sogenannte Partyboote (beläuft sich auf ca. 30-50 Dollar), aber die fahren halt nicht so weit raus - ist aber auch ganz witzig - nur ein Tip "nimm dein eigenes Tackle mit".

Auf Islamorada (ca. 30 Min. Fahrt von dir aus), kannst du bei Robbie´s Tarpon Feeding auch an einem Chartertrip teilnehmen http://www.robbies.com/ and here http://www.robbies.com/partyboat.htm

Viel Spaß und dicke Fische!!!|wavey:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischen in Key Largo*

Hier noch etwas:
http://www.keylargobackcountry.com/rates.html
http://www.fishfloridakeys.com/fishingcharters/keylargo.htm
http://www.sportfishingkeylargo.com/charter.html
http://www.fishfloridabay.com/rates.html


----------



## Toddi (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischen in Key Largo*

Hi, Fischmäulchen

hatte mir schon gedacht, dass dieses Posting kaum an dir vorbei kommen wird

Ich bin mit meiner Holden und einem befreudeten Ehepaar zwei Wochen vor Ort. Zu zweit wären wir schon einmal. Hast du auch Erfahrungen im Uferfischen in der Ecke machen können???

Jetzt schon mal tausend Dank!

Gruß, Toddi:g:g:g


----------



## BastiHessen (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischen in Key Largo*

Ist zwar nicht an mich gestellt aber lies dir doch mal die Florida Reiseberichte von den beiden durch. Die sind 1. sau gut und interessant und wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe wurde auch im Salzwasserkanal am Haus bzw. auch von nem Steg im Ufer gefangen. Die Locations habe ich leider nicht mehr im Kopf aber da kann dir Fischmäulchen bestimmt weiterhelfen


----------



## Toddi (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischen in Key Largo*

Was halten denn die Kenner grundsätzlich von diesem Partyboatfishing??? Ist das als Einstieg zu empfehlen? Oder ist das vergleichbar mit einem überfüllten Ostseekutter und mindestens 50% halbwahnsinniger Mitfahrer?? Ist ja preislich eine wirkliche Alternative. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht??

Gruß, Toddi:g:g:g


----------



## Nick_A (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischen in Key Largo*

Hi Toddi,

ist vergleichbar mit dem Fischen auf ´nem Ostseekutter...aber ganz so überfüllt ist es dann doch nicht ! Insbesondere in der Jahreszeit in der Du jetzt gehen willst.

Beim Fang darf man natürlich keine Monsterfische erwarten (das darf man aber auch nicht auf den "großen" Charterbooten bei Kosten von über US$ 800 pro Trip)....ne Fanggarantie gibt´s nicht.

Allerdings ist es defintiv ein nettes Erlebnis...am Besten (wie Petra bereits oben schreibt) mit eigenem Tackle, da man an Bord von den meisten Partybooten nur gammelige Ruten mit einer ziemlich oxidierten Multi bekommt.

Am Besten eine "Hechtspinnrute" mit ca. 70gr. Wurfgewicht mit ´ner schönen Stationären mitnehmen.

Gefischt wird auf den Partybooten meist ca. 5 bis 15 Meilen vor der Küste ("am Riff" bzw. der Abbruchkante). Tiefe in der gefischt wird bewegt sich meist bei 30 bis 50 ft (also in ca. 10 bis 18m Tiefe !).

Bei diesen Tiefen brauchst Du dann im Normalfall 2-3 Unzen Bleigewichte (also ca. 50 bis 80 Gramm). Gefischt wird mit Hakengröße 2/0.

....aber Du mußt Dir diese Teile nicht zwangsläufig kaufen, sondern kannst z.B. Deine eigene Rute und Rolle selbst mitnehmen und den Rest dann vom Partyboot benutzen (entweder im PReis schon drinnen oder gegen geringen Aufpreis von 2-5 US$).

--> Bleie, Vorfachmaterial, Haken dann vom Boot nehmen....knüpfen tun Dir die "Mates" die Vorfächer dann auch gleich.

Wie gesagt....ist ein ganz spassiger Trip....Fische werden im Normalfall auch immer gefangen (hauptsächlich Snapper-Arten, Grunts und kleinere Grouper).

Gruß #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischen in Key Largo*

BastiHessen:
Vielen Dank für dein Lob, wir haben nur versucht das wiederzugeben, was wir halt so erlebt haben!

Über Key Largo können wir leider keine haargenauen Tipps geben, da wir dort nur die Tankstelle kennen, die dich mit dem günstigsten Benzin auf den Keys versorgen kann.

Jedoch denke ich, dass aufgrund der extremen Nähe zu den Everglades und der Tarponbay eine sehr interessante Fischvielfalt vorhanden sein könnte.

Toddi:
Ich persönlich fand die Ausflüge mit dem Partyboat recht witzig und wenn du deine Frau mal mit ner Angel sehen möchtest, wäre dies die Gelegenheit es einmal auszuprobieren.

Tip: Wenn du so eine Fahrt mitmachen möchtest, sei rechtzeitig am Boot und sichere dir einen guten Platz am Bootsheck (sind die begehrtesten Plätze, da man sich nicht so in die Quere kommt mit seiner Angelleine).

Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht! Tight Lines!!!#6


----------

